# Sex with cheated wife



## Asian (Nov 4, 2012)

My wife and I are in to 8 th years of marriage with three great kids. She is 31 very attractive and sexully active.
We had some differences plus she was working every weekends from that fact we drifted apart of eachother. She started having an affair with 21 years old OM and had many "amaZing sex" (her own words from her text) with him. Now fog is cleared and I confronted her with evidence and she came clean and now she is being a decent wife and mother to our family.
Our sex life got hotter but I always wonder what she really think of us making love VS. sinful Fu**ing with OM. I know for fact that she was dirtying her panties from her body fluid more while she was having an affair than just having sex with me... Sinful sex is better??? Is that how we are wired?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

I say lustful, passionate, intimate sex is better. I had that somewhat early in my marriage...no idea about sinful sex.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Sinful sex can be better, as a spice. I'm having trouble with your idea of sinful sex. Do you mean sex outside of marriage? Are you wondering if the OM was better as sex than you? Are you feeling like you aren't doing it for her like the OM might have been?

These are questions you need to ask your wife about. Passion can run from hot to warm to cold in the presence of the demands of raising a family together. Being a good wife and good mother puts for the image of being dutiful... which doesn't put forth the image of passion. 

Have you and she really worked everything out or are these just nagging doubts you can't put to rest. In either case, you need to get answers from your wife. She needs to be able to come clean and tell you what was missing from her life that this OM gave to her. Was is excitement? Was it admiration that this younger guy wanted her while her husband hasn't been showing her a whole lot of passion? 

You two need to talk... a lot.


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

It might of just been her getting crazy sex with a younger man out of her system before she finally settled down, becomes a wife and raises the kids.

But she cheated on you and broke her marriage vows.

Hats off to you for forgiving her, correct? Most would divorce!!!

You need to find out why she cheated on you and what did she do that drove her sex crazy with this other guy? Do that with her.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

Sex outside the marriage is going to have a certain "advantage" over sex inside. Some get a kick out of doing something wrong, some from the risk of being caught. The big one might be that, being outside the marriage, there is no stress or politics. No bills, no kids, no inlaws etc etc. Thus the comparison isn't a fair one. Truely commiting yourself to a marriage and sticking with it takes a level of maturity that many do not possess


----------



## Thoreau (Nov 12, 2012)

Asian dude.....I remeber all your past threads. Quit sniffing and inspecting her panties. She is doing you now...be thankful. Stop the panty research you were doing before and enjoy what you are getting from her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

